# NABBA NORTH WEST 2009



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Click link for poster.

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a360/Pete1974/Posterforupload-1.jpg

Always one of the biggest and best qualifiers of the year, the NABBA North West on the 17th of May 2009 now features the 'Ironman Open International' with £6000 in cash prizes and £2250.00 1st prize. On top of this, every competitor in the show will recieve a trophy or medal. The 'Ironman Open International' is open to proffesionals, top national level amateurs of any federation and the overall North West winner All the details are on the poster, but if you require any more information email Pete at: [email protected]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a good show, you don't see many amateur shows with cash prizes that good anymore.

May go and watch it.

GHS


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

gonna be a cracker this, cant wait!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent. nice to see an appearance from Mr Nubret


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Anyone from here doing this show?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Me lol...

Will be a good show that's for sure.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

If this show gets any bigger they'll probably add a powerlifting comp before long. It'll be like the Arnold, but in Southport! THEN you can compete Martin! lol


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Cant wait for the show, ill be entering under 18's... and goodluck tommy, to be honest want to try and get down to your gym before the show and get a few training sessions in, my dads looking alot better an all... i was ill all last week and had fall backs so abit gutted but ill see what i can do (legs are lookin pretty top though from the road walking) so yeah good luck but probz see you before then, anyone know any under 18 competitors entering the big NW ? ... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

what classes are the prizes for anyone? that the ironman? or overall? =S


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

19AZA92 said:


> what classes are the prizes for anyone? that the ironman? or overall? =S


The cash prizes are for the 'Ironman Open International'


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

ryyt fanx mate, (that meens a longer show) glad im in the juniors =]... but will probz stay for overall regardless... cant wait .. Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Vince said:


> Sully's shows are always the best! :thumb:
> 
> Tommy for the overall...go on buddy kick ass! :cool2:


cheers pal,ha if only you were a judge ay vince!!!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> Cant wait for the show, ill be entering under 18's... and goodluck tommy, to be honest want to try and get down to your gym before the show and get a few training sessions in, my dads looking alot better an all... i was ill all last week and had fall backs so abit gutted but ill see what i can do (legs are lookin pretty top though from the road walking) so yeah good luck but probz see you before then, anyone know any under 18 competitors entering the big NW ? ... Aaron =)


you got my number mate, just let me no when ur comin down!!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Jon Bridge (Mr. Britain class 2 07) is also doing a guest spot in contest condition and 235lbs+ at his best ever!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Only about 8 weeks until this show. Anyone preparing for it? Who's gonna be in for a shout in each class? Or are you all to carb depleted to post! lol


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

ill be there checking out the comp


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm doing class3 and the iron man!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

this is the day after my own qualifier, but i will be there on a mission similar to wade's lol :whistling:

always a top show this one....

anyone who hasnt seen jon bridge onstage is in for a treat.. he a proper entertainer, and likes to have a laff too.. 

steve


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

John is Ace!!!!! We'll be there knocking about!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ive got a under 18, a under 21 . 2 x 1st timers a toned figure , ill be there with bernie who by then will have the new dvd bernie cooper the 7th wonder of the world for sale .


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

chem, look forward to catching up with you bro


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

be there doing under 18's (short and sweet diets a killa =] ) hope to get chatting to some people from uk-m =D


----------



## kath m (Sep 19, 2008)

.


----------



## sbrooks (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone doing the ukbbf this sunday in warrington, did the novice class last sunday at southport, quality of the line up was amazing.. Tommy looked amazing..


----------

